# Internet disconnects when downloading



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 50mb connection, and it's on Virgin Media. I currently use an internet hub but my computer is on a wired connection. I was trying to download World of Warcraft using the internet, using the actual installer of course.

This is what happened, it downloads super fast, at about 6mb a second, then quickly goes down to about 0.1kb a second, then disconnects.

When I restart the download, it starts at 6mb again, and quickly goes down rapidly to 0.1kb a second and disconnects again. 

I've tried resetting my hub but nothing happens, my wireless also disconnects often even when just playing xbox etc.


----------



## Signify (Jan 6, 2012)

You probably don't have a hub but a router. Does it have a WAN port and a couplle of LAN ports + and antenna for the wireless?
It sounds like an ISP problem but it could be two separate problems. So lets break it down.
Go through there and tell me if the claims are correct or not.
1. You have a wired Internet subscription to Virgin Media of 50mb/s.
2. You only have one networking device and it connects to your ISP, your PC and your XBOX.
2. You have a PC wired directly to your router.
3. Your XBOX is wifi
4. You tried to download and install WoW to your PC while it was wired
5. Sometimes the wireless to your xbox disconnects?
6. Restarting the router do not help even a short while after restart.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes they're all correct, and I think it's a hub, this is what it looks like:










The internet on wired is usually fine, I can go on it all the time but when downloading anything it disconnects after about 5 minutes.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you open a cmd prompt and type the following commands:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc

Try the download again.

The xbox for games you may need to forward the ports for the games.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

@TheCyberMan

I tried this and I still get the same result I'm afraid.

It downloads fine for about 5 minutes and then it disconnects me from the internet, but I never get disconnected from the internet on wired unless I download.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Since you are connected directly to the superhub supplied by virgin i would contact them as the download speed is unacceptable on the 50meg package even at peak times when they restrict the 50meg and 100meg packages to reduce the effects on national broadband customers.

They will be able to conduct line qualtiy tests and they have a duty as part of the service they provide.

In the interim you could try disabling your internet security package temporarily and see if download speed improves.

Please report back on that and don't forget to re-enable your security package after test.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Can you open a cmd prompt and type the following commands:
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
> *netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
> *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
> ...


After doing this, my wireless won't connect at all, do you know how to fix this? I'm new at all this stuff so bare with me please.

I'm pretty sure my IP address has changed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You had already done those and they did not work.

Please re-read my last post.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

I mean I think the resetting with command prompt has done something else as my wireless won't connect at all, and it was fine before, can you tell me what the command prompt resetting does please? It's quite urgent and I'm worried I've broke it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

First one resets ip tcp settings to default 

second resets winsock to default eliminating errors between tcp and applications.

Third as first except ipv6.

fourth clears the dns resolver cache.

Please contact virgin.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

I will soon but is there anyway I could of broke the wireless by resetting with command prompt or will it be a different problem?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If your wireless was ok then no change to connectivity should have occurred by simply resetting to defaults.


----------



## markprendo (Jan 14, 2012)

Would it of changed the WPA-key or virgin password or anything?


----------

